# 'Reputable Breeder' in TX selling pups on craigslist...



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

??????

German Shep.Pup In Germany

--------------------------
If you read the about me on their website: ( Texas Star German Shepherds - About Kevin and Diane henry ), it seems like they really know what they are doing! They have been titling dogs for years!


So why would they be advertising on craigslist??


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Because lots of average people buy German Shepherds, and a lot of average people look on craigslist.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, but if you look on their website their dogs are all titled like crazy and many of the moms/pups are imported. You would think the prices would be to high for the craigslist crowd.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Because...Craigslist is just *another* place and form of advertisement...that's all.
I know a couple of breeders (and they're not garbage breeders) that occasionally advertise on Craigslist. They have sold "companion" puppies to normal, average families looking for a GSD puppy.
Not everyone knows about or looks at "forums", Training Clubs, Dog World, Dog Fancy or websites.......some people still go through the newspaper, word of mouth & advertisement listings....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Craigslist is for re-homing, not selling...so why are the not getting flagged? Or don't they care if they do get flagged, their posting is up long enough for some exposure?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, I don't care who you are, it's still against the rules of Craigslist for breeders to sell puppies. They do it, but it's against the rules.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe I'm wrong then?...perhaps it's not Craigslist?....but I do know they use an advertisement....maybe Ebay?....I dunno.
The 2 breeders I know...do use an online advertisement.....and a local newspaper (in their area). They also have titled dogs (they have titled and bought)...and I know that I've seen them at the Conformation Shows too.
Not shady breeders.....just small, and not wealthy.....but their dogs looked good and very cared for.
*I try not to judge people, so I have no ill coments about their form of advertisement.*


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have no problem with using ebay classifieds, the newspaper, k9stud, whatever. My only ill comment would be that when you post an animal on the pets section, it specifically says that it's for re-homing and adopting with a small fee only; breeders selling puppies is against the rules. If they're using a different classifieds system, more power to them.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not sure what they "actually" use Emoore...but I do know that in a conversation last year (at a show) the breeders did mention that they also use an online advertisement.....
I honestly cannot remember if it was Craigslist, EBAY or something else....


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

It cost to advertise. With the economy, every little bit helps.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Breeders must be having a hard time selling their litters right now as I have seen some pretty aggressive sale tactics happening. IMO not much difference between those breeders joining 30 dog forums to peddle puppies on and never even interact with forumers in between litters, to joining those sales lists, and finally craigs list. Not sure I would purchase from a breeder that feels the needs to do any of these options.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> IMO not much difference between those breeders joining 30 dog forums to peddle puppies on and never even interact with forumers in between litters, to joining those sales lists, and finally craigs list. Not sure I would purchase from a breeder that feels the needs to do any of these options.


Does that mean you don't think breeders should ever advertise their litters or am I misunderstanding what you're saying?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am saying they can advertise, but bulk of litter should have homes before bred IMO I am saying that the things I listed, I do not consider proper ways to advertise. I am saying that so many breeders are having trouble selling pups right now that perhaps they should slow down their breeding. I am saying to many breeders are now breeding german shepherds for puppy sales and not because they want to keep puppies for their breeding programs and therefore the market is flooded and breeders are desperate to sell, giving pups away and turning many in to rescues atm.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The problem I see with such a blanket statement is......One has no idea how many available puppies a breeder has just because they choose to advertise... anywhere.
One does not know if they indeed have kept a puppy back from a planned breeding, and have decided to advertise the available puppies.
Too many variables....too many circumstances....to many possibilities.
*Since I know a couple of breeders that have/do advertise (in various ways)...I feel compelled to be the advocate for them.* 
I am not a business woman and I'm probably even a worse salesperson..(just ask people that know me LOL!)....so I don't really advertise anywhere....but I would not "generalize" people or breeders that do.
JMO


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what robin said

but as one posted, it is against the rules to advertise for sale on craiglist in the pet section..so this ad will most likely get flagged or because they haven't come rightout and said "for sale", it may stay up..

I don't really care where people advertise, it's my job to do my homework in regards to a breeder/dog and hope for the best.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Also.....just because a breeder has puppies "available" from a litter, does not mean that the breeder should "slow down" breeding....
*As for myself* We did a breeding with a 10 yr old male (time is not a luxury at this time, for this particular breeding).....and we will keep back a puppy, since we did the breeding (as always) to keep....
We also did a breeding to a female ( actually planned on for a year later) with my stud dog Cuervo. THANK GOD that we actually did do it before we had originally planned.....Cuervo died 2 weeks later. Had we not done that breeding, we would not have the wonderful puppies from that particular breeding.
Neither of these litters have a "sold out" standing......there are puppies available from both breedings. 
Knowing the circumstances from both those breedings......I am perfectly happy with having available puppies, and waiting until the perfect homes are found.....since I know that those two breedings will not be possible again.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

agree with both sides however am completely against them advertising on CL to many people are selling for 800 and say "rehoming fee required" because they can't sell but can adopt them out I'm sorry I dont find a breeder reputable if they can't follow simple rules. Any other free site or pay for newspaper etc.. I'm all for and don't judge however doesn't make me to confident in them and their character if they are breaking rules, taking short cuts, and falsely advertising just because they want that particular market... makes me honestly question their breeding practices.. if they cut corners somewhere where else do they do it sort of thing.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

you know who sells the most puppies, and has the longest waiting lists and makes the most money??? The one who's marketing the best. It has nothing to do with word of mouth, nothing to do with accomplishments, the quality of the dogs being bred, the quality of the puppies or past dogs.

It's easy to find breeders of inferior quality dogs that sell them by the truckloads year round practically. Not a shown or titled dog in the bunch. Still getting a thousand or more per puppy and 20 litters on the ground in the first half of the year alone.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Kiiji is a Craigslist-like site that allows the selling of pets.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Personally, I feel that if a breeder needs to use public advertising techniques like online ads, newspaper/magazine classifieds, etc., something's not quite right. Perhaps there are perfectly reputable breeders that do it, but it makes my spidey sense tingle when I see puppies advertised on eBay or Craigslist. Craigslist especially, because breeding and selling pets is against the rules.

If the litter is good enough to be bred, the pups ought to be spoken for before the breeding is even done--if the breeder is truly reputable, and is participating in working venues, word of mouth should be enough. Of course there will always be exceptions, such as the one that Robin mentioned. And there is always the scenario where seven pups were spoken for and the bitch had twelve, making five pups available. Or the buyers back out, or whatever. But I sort of feel that if the breeder has to routinely resort to an advertising campaign to sell puppies, their priorities might be in the wrong place.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree Freestep


----------

